# Who has bucket seats?



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

Keep looking at these, as I had Recaro sportster CS seats in the M3. So are they a great improvement over the normal seats? As I don't think bar the TTRS being stamped on them, they are any different to normal TT seats?

So people with them, do they heat up well? Noticeable differences on the 3 stages of the heating? Hold you in well? :wink:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

They are 99% the same as Sportster CS, but there are very small differences in the base. I thought they were fantastic, certainly better than the standard sports seats.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

I love mine, can be more of an effort to climb in and out of compared to a normal seats at time. Really comfortable once your sat in them though.
Heated part works great. Yes they hold you in well, depends on your size and build. I'm 6'2" 14 1/2 stone and the "fit" me great.

They Make the Interior look much better too imo !


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

I take it finding them is the hard part? As what are they new? 5k or something mad?


----------



## mattyl (Mar 19, 2010)

wja96 said:


> They are 99% the same as Sportster CS, but there are very small differences in the base. I thought they were fantastic, certainly better than the standard sports seats.


OEM rs recaros are actually pretty different to sportster CS.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

mattyl said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > They are 99% the same as Sportster CS, but there are very small differences in the base. I thought they were fantastic, certainly better than the standard sports seats.
> ...


Yeah completely different


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorry, reading back and what I meant was I wanted more supportive seats, not comparing them to the sportsters 

And if anyone wants to sell theirs :lol:


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Expensive way of getting squeaking and creaking noises in the car.
I'll be doing a few thousand km in the next few weeks,so plenty of aches and pains after a few hours of driving to look forward to.
I do like the oem buckets,but some after market seats are better.


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Chris**** said:


> I take it finding them is the hard part? As what are they new? 5k or something mad?


Definitely is! I looked for about 6 months and only one set (2nd hand) came up, and that was from Athens.


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah not in a hurry, as I do actually like the stock seats anyway.

Would go aftermarket, but by the time you have factored in heater elements and leather, there's normally not much in it


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

jaybyme said:


> Expensive way of getting squeaking and creaking noises in the car.
> I'll be doing a few thousand km in the next few weeks,so plenty of aches and pains after a few hours of driving to look forward to.
> I do like the oem buckets,but some after market seats are better.


Yeah they creek like a goodun and I dont like them too much for long journeys also. I wonder what the pole positions will be like for long journeys. I suspect they also wont be too nice as you literally are pinned into one position.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

I just find them uncomfortable around my thighs and hips after a few hours,not a problem if your small and slim though.
The creaking and squeaking is annoying,and Audi just seem to say it's expected with sports seats !
Funny that the Recaros in my Megane are comfortable and quiet,and came standard.Maybe I should swap them over.
Strange to think that for the price of two sets of Audi buckets you can get a decent Megane sports with better seats already in it,lol


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

My sportster seats creaked though, and made weird mouse like noises!

So maybe actually keep the stock seats and use Velcro to fasten myself on lol


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

nothing to creak on polepositions.

I find the sport seats uncomfortable on my thighs and lower back after long journeys lol


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

I have rs4 recaro's in mine. They dont creak at all and are fantastic. Really hold you in but are difficult to climb in and out of ha ha


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Nov 7, 2010)

Is there a cheaper alternative to getting these seats? Wasn't an option for us in Canada.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

[KRAFTIG said:


> ":3vjzcko8]Is there a cheaper alternative to getting these seats? Wasn't an option for us in Canada.


keep looking on E-bay I guess. They are a factory option in Europe


----------



## robbie_boy (Nov 5, 2010)

[KRAFTIG said:


> ":1phfzhnt]Is there a cheaper alternative to getting these seats? Wasn't an option for us in Canada.


I asked the dealer here if they could get me some and they just laughed at me. 
LOL 
I have been looking for the door skins and seats foe awhile now. 
Good luck finding some. Like always we in Canada get screwed again


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

TTRS without the TTRS Sport seats...

Just looks shit.

FACT

:roll: :lol: 

Love mine it was one of the most important features. i could have handles not having Mag ride or no LED lights but no sport seats.... Pfft!!! NOt a chance they are MUST have in the RS models.


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

jaybyme said:


> Expensive way of getting squeaking and creaking noises in the car.
> I'll be doing a few thousand km in the next few weeks,so plenty of aches and pains after a few hours of driving to look forward to.
> I do like the oem buckets,but some after market seats are better.


I drove from Munich to the UK 2x (once took 16 hours due to snow) I have no issues.. you ache a little but i think sitting in any car for 16 hours will make you ache a bit!

My seats DO NOT CREAK or SQUEAK.


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

I had the bucket seats in my last TTS (slightly different to the RS ones I think) but don't have them in the new one.

I found them much more comfortable than the standard, but some passengers have said otherwise.

I think it may depend on your shape/build. I'm quite tall (6'4") and long in the leg. I found the bigger side bolsters much more supportive on the bucket seats than the normal ones.

My friend is quite short but she is wider in the hips than me (obviously!) and prefers the standard ones.


----------



## mattyl (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

I have replaced the standard seats in my ttrs with the Recaro Sportster CS ones. The standard seats are a shame for a car like the RS. They hardly have any support so needs replacement in my eyes. Even a Golf bluemotion I drove last week has much more support.
If I had the choice, I would go for the OEM bucket seats. They look awesome and give good support. If you are looking for a 2nd hand RS without the seats, I would definitely swap to bucket seats (recaro sportster cs). I love my seats actually. Perfect support, look awesome, no squeaking noise. I find them comfortable too, even with a 3 hour+ drive.
You won't have to do it for weight improvement over the electric seats. The seats are really lightweight, but the adapter set weighs a ton. You will only win about 6kg per seat.


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Nov 7, 2010)

mattyl said:


>


YUM!


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Very good bucket standard, although a little awkward to get out of in tight spaces.. My 52 year old father who's rockin' the beer belly finds them incredibly uncomfortable though.. However for thinner people they are plenty comfy.

Also a Must Have for an Audi RS model IMO too


----------



## richmcveigh (Jul 19, 2013)

I personally find the bucket seats fantastic. I'm 6' and about 13.5 stone and fit in them nicely. They are supportive and really hold you in place. The best thing about them is the way they look - they really suit the character of the RS and I believe that they should have been standard in the RS.

They are rather creaky, and given the low stance of the RS, they can be quite hard to get in and out of - particularly when getting in from a curb.

I've sat in the back whilst a friend drove the car, and there was space for me if I slouched down in the rear seat, which surprisingly wasn't too uncomfortable.

Here they are...









VERY pleased with them, and glad I waited out until an example of the car came along on the second hand market


----------



## V6KMO (Mar 24, 2013)

Love Mine.
im 6' 1 and there great. upgraded to them in my TTS.. Serious money but id do it again in a flash.
If you have the chance of them don't hesitate.


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Do buckets come in two tone? My interior is black and red - I'm tempted by buckets but worried the interior may not look as good?


----------



## richmcveigh (Jul 19, 2013)

alexp said:


> Do buckets come in two tone? My interior is black and red - I'm tempted by buckets but worried the interior may not look as good?


Not standard from Audi they don't, at least.


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks - good to know. I'll get them when I eventually upgrade.


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Interesting to read peoples opinions on comfort and rattles...

mine don't rattle or creak or squeak.

the empy passenger seat (90% of time its empty) doesn't reattle or creak by itself. Drivers seat with me.. 5'11" about 78KG nothing either.

pretty damn compy i've done non-stop (except for fuel and get straight back in) Munich to Portsmouth and didn't have any aches..

only thing i wish they had is lumbar support, dont seem to get as "HOT" as the fabric seats but maybe the leather is to blame for that?


----------



## DreTT (Nov 1, 2009)

mattyl said:


>


Can anybody please advice me where I can get the above Recaro Sportster CS in red leather please? I would like the red leather to match my red interior on my MK2 V6.

But from doing some research, I am guessing I will have to purchase the standard black ones and take them to a specialist to have this completed? Or if anyone can assist with a leather seat specialist in or around the London area that can cover the seats?

Thanks


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

I find the standard sport seats very painful on my back in my V6 as well. I would love to get matching magma red bucket seats. Do the Recaro CS seats work with the heated seat controls in the TT? I don't want to lose that feature.


----------



## DreTT (Nov 1, 2009)

Blaylock1988 said:


> I find the standard sport seats very painful on my back in my V6 as well. I would love to get matching magma red bucket seats. Do the Recaro CS seats work with the heated seat controls in the TT? I don't want to lose that feature.


From what I've read on the Recaro website, the seats come with both heated and non heated options. The only issue is getting them in magma red leather...

I need these seats!


----------

